# 3 point cat 0 dimensions - tractor side



## brokengeiger (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm looking for the general dimensions of the points of attachment for the plate side of a standard garden tractor. (you know the blank plate with the single pin hole)

I have the resulting dimensions after the implements are pinned in http://salesmanual.deere.com/sales/...achments/bm17327_cat_0_three_point_hitch.html 


I plan to reinforce the back plate of course but trying to go "simple" and inexpensive. Since it's only a garden tractor and I don't plan to do anything hard core - just want the extra option. I don't like how the single pin accessories twist about and try to kill me.


----------



## brokengeiger (Mar 1, 2011)

I just realized that I suppose it doesn't matter as long as the lower arms can be "bent" to meet the final dimensions and the uppers is not too low, but also not too high to conflict with the rest of the rig.

I hope the metal bender at work can do decent gauge steel. However a confirmation would be fantastic.


----------

